# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس ... مقابلة صحفية مع الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان

## إسلام إبراهيم

الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ... مقابلة صحفية مع الشيخ الدكتور عبد العزيز بن محمد السدحان


•	كان سليم الصدر عفيف اللسان بعيدًا عن الخوض في أعراض الناس. ما زلت أذكر إشادة الشيخ ابن عثيمين بنباهة عبد السلام وسرعة حفظه رحمه الله. جمع رحمه الله بين الخطابة والكتابة وتلاوة القرآن ونظم الأشعار. تميزت كتاباته بالتوثيق العلمي والرصانة والجزالة. مؤلفاته طبعت منها مئات الألوف من النسخ، وهي تدرس في الجامعات والمعاهد الإسلامية. كتَبَ عبدُ الرحمن بن صالح آل شاكر:
وها هي أمتنا في هذه الأزمان اعتراها النقص من أطرافها، وبدأت مصابيح الأمة تنطفئ واحدًا تلو الآخر، حيث فقدنا عالمًا آخر، وطالب علم فذ، اجتمعت فيه صفات تفرقت في غيره، ولا يعرف قدر أهل العلم إلا العلماء، ومن هذا المنطلق يحدثنا شيخنا العالم عبد العزيز السدحان حفظه الله عن علاقته بزميله وأخيه عبد السلام بن برجس العبد الكريم، الذي توفي في حادث أليم تعرض له، وهو قادم من المنطقة الشرقية، بعد أن ألقى محاضرة هناك، نسأل الله له المغفرة والرحمة، وأن يجمعنا به في جنات النعيم.
•	حدِّثنا عن الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله وعن علاقتكم به؟ وماذا تعرفون عنه؟ ومتى كانت بداية معرفتكم به؟
بالنسبة للأخ الكريم عبد السلام بن برجس العبد الكريم ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ أستطيع أن أقول ـ قبل الكلام عنه ـ: تجمعت فيه صفات تفرقت في غيره؛ فقد آتاه الله فصاحة في اللسان، وآتاه الله جودة نظم في الشعر، وآتاه الله ـ جل وعلا ـ حسن أسلوب في الكتابة والتأليف، وهذه أعرفها عنه معرفة خاصة، قرأت له، وسمعت، وجمعتنا مجالس كثيرة، عرفته قبل ثلاث وعشرين سنة، وكنا نحضر دروس الشيخ ابن جبرين، وكان العدد قليلًا جدًّا، وكان أول ما رأيته نشيطًا في الدرس يقوم في خدمة الشيخ عبد الله، والحرص على ترتيب الدرس، ولاحظت فيه همة عالية، وحرصًا على السؤال.
وكان أول ما قابلته سألني عن دليل الإقعاء بين السجدتين، لما رآني أفعلها، وأيضًا: سمعت من المشايخ كالشيخ ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ يثني على عبد السلام من حيث النباهة والحفظ، والخصال التي فيه اجتمعت، وهي نادرة أن تجتمع في شخص واحد في هذه السن والعمر، وهي قوة الفصاحة، والارتجال في خطب الجمعة، والقلم السيال مع البلاغة في انتقاء الألفاظ والكلمات، زد على هذا أنه خدم كتبًا كثيرة في أثناء مسيرته العلمية منها كتب محققة، ومنها كتب من تأليفه ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ، والذي يقرأ كتبه ولا يعرفه يرى قوة سيل العبارة، يقول: هذا رجل شابَ في العلم! وهذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء.
•	هل هناك سمة مميزة في الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ شدَّت انتباهكم له؟
نعم، هناك خصلة في عبد السلام أعرفها عنه، ولمستها منه، وهي سلامة الصدر والعفو. كان في المجالس يأتي ذكر أناس تكلموا فيه، وقدحوا فيه، فلا أسمع إلا الدعاء لهم، وهذه المواقف هي كما ذكر الله جل وعلا: {ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ} [فصلت: 34] وقوله جل وعلا {وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا} [البقرة: 83]، أذكر هذه المواقف أنه كانت لديه كتيبات ورسائل ليس فيها التوثيق العلمي المؤصَّل، فكان والده يستشيرني ويستنصحني فيها عن الكتب والأوراق والبحوث. وقلت له: لست بحاجة لها، وبخاصة أن غيرها يقوم مقامها. فأحرقها أمامي برًّا بوالديه، وأنا لا أنساها شهادة لله سيسألني ربي جل وعلا.
•	صفاته الجبلية:
هذه الصفات الحميدة التي يتحلى بها الشيخ والأخ عبد السلام غريزية وجبلية، وزادت وقويت شوكتها لما سلك مسلك الجلوس عند أهل العلم.
•	جديته في الطلب منذ صغره:
والرجل من صغره وهو جاد في الطلب، كنت أذكر وهو صغير أنه إذا حضر المجالس مع بعض المشايخ أنه هو الذي يقرأ في المجلس، وأحد المشايخ يعلق من باب الفائدة، وسمعت من طلابه في المعهد العالي للقضاء الذين لازموه أو درسوا عليه أنه مشهور بالعفو، وأكدوا أن هذه الخصلة ما زالت باقية فيه، وقد قابلته ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ قبل موته بأسبوعين تقريبًا ببشاشته المعهودة وبتواضعه المعهود وبمحبته للخير.
•	ما هي وصيتكم لأهله ووالديه وذويه؟
أقول في وصيتي لوالديه بعد العزاء الشرعي: جبر الله مصابهما، الشيخ عبد السلام ذهب شخصه وبقيَ وصفه، ذهب بدنه وبقيَ علمه، وبقيَ صوته مسجلًا، وبقيت كتبه، وبقيت سيرته محفوظة. لا شكَّ أن موت شاب في هذا العمر وبهذه الهمة يعتبر موت جماعة من الناس، وإن كان طلبة العلم يتمايزون في أشياء فهذا متميز في الشعر، وهذا قصاص، وهذا وَعَّاظ، وهذا خطيب، لكن الشيخ عبد السلام جمع الله له بين المنبر خطابة، والمحراب حفظًا وتلاوة لكتاب الله، والشعر نظمًا، والكتابة والتأليف. وهذه الأربع خصال تتفرق في كثير من طلبة العلم، فإن اجتمعت فإنه يدل على نبوغ فطري، وعلى همة وحرص نسأل الله جل وعلا أن يتغمَّده برحمته.
•	كيف كان أسلوب الشيخ في التأليف، وما هي السمة العامة على مؤلفاته؟
كانت تتسم بطابع الجزالة العلمية مع اكتمال المعنى، فليست كتبًا إنشائية كما هو الغالب في سائر هذا العصر، وأنها تتسم بالتوثيق العلمي والرصانة والجزالة، وهي كثيرة وموجودة وشاهدة على قوة قلمه ونفسه العلمي. وأيضًا: كان موضع ثقة عند كبار مشايخنا ويعرفونه كسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، وابن عثيمين رحمهما الله والجبرين وسماحة المفتي العام والشيخ صالح الفوزان.
وأيضًا: يجب أن يعرف أن له نشاطًا خارج المملكة في الكويت، وأعرف أن له مستمعين كثر يتابعون أشرطته ويقرؤون كتبه، ويرددون اسمه على ألسنتهم، من كثرة ما يبلغهم عنه من محاضرات وندوات وكلمات ومشاركات في مؤتمرات وغيرها، ناهيك عن اللقاءات التلفزيونية والإذاعية والصحفية.
•	وماذا عن أعماله الشعرية هل جمعت؟
له منظومات شعرية، وكما فهمت من كلامه لي أنها مجموعة عنده، وأظن له كتاب مطبوع في ذلك لكن الذي أؤكده أنه يكتب الشعر.
•	وماذا عن مؤلفاته؟
هي كثيرة لا مجال لحصرها، منها: تحقيق للرسائل والمسائل النجدية، وله سلسلة في رسائل أئمة الدعوة، حقق منها مجموعة طيبة، وله كتب مستقلة ألفها، وطبعت، منها: كتاب عن الحاكم والمحكوم، وهو قد طبع مئات الألوف، وكتاب عن معتقد أهل السنة طبع، وكما سمعت أنه سيقرر في بعض الدول الإسلامية في المعاهد، وله تحقيقات لطيفة أخرجها في أول عمره، رسائل لأئمة الدعوة أخرجها قبل حوالي عشرين سنة، وقبل أن يكون طالبًا في الكلية. وأيضًا: له انتقاءات شعرية بكتاب مطبوع جمع بعض القصائد اللطيفة، فكتبه إما تحقيقًا أو تأليفًا أو جمعًا. وهي موجودة، وأحسبها أنها ستجمع إن شاء الله، وتخرج في مجموعة واحدة، فضلًا أن له كتبًا أخبرني رحمه الله أنه لا يزال قيد تأليفها، أعتقد منها كتاب في جمع مصنفات العقيدة عند أهل السنة والجماعة، يجمع فيه مصنفات العقيدة، ويُعرِّف بالمؤلفين ومؤلفاتهم.
•	المراقب لأحوال الأمة في هذه الحقبة من الزمن يلاحظ أنها فقدت كثيرًا من علمائها... ما موقف الأمة من فقد هذه الأنوار التي يهتدي على أثرها المسلم ولا ندرك قيمتهم إلا بعد ذهابهم إلى الرفيق الأعلى؟
هذه سنة ماضية فمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومات أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي، ومات أئمة الديانة ولا يزال الدين باقيًا، ولكن هي دهور تارة ينشط الخير، وتارة يقل الخير، وهذه من حكمة الله، ولولا هذا الأمر وهو من قدر الله ما كان للخير ميزة، ولا يتميز على الشر، ولكن الحق والباطل في صراع، فيدعم الخير أهله، والشر يدعمه أهله، وموت العلماء كارثة ومصيبة، كما يقال: ذهاب أهل العلم أشد من ذهاب الطعام والشراب، لأن ذهاب الطعام والشراب فيه موت للأبدان، وذهاب العلماء فيه موت القلوب، وموت القلوب أعظم من موت الأبدان، كما أن حياة القلوب من حياة الأبدان، فموت هؤلاء من العلماء الكبار وطلبة العلم في الحقيقة أنها كارثة، فكما قال الذهبيُّ في (السير): موت علماء ثلاثة في بلد واحد يظهر في البلد أثر النقص. وهذه سنة ماضية، لكن مع هذا كله لا يُغْلق المرءُ باب الرجاء والأمل، ولا يفتح على نفسه باب القنوط واليأس، ولكن يزداد همة إذا شعر أن الأمر ضاق عليه وربك عز وجل كما قال عن نفسه {سَيَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ عُسْرٍ يُسْرًا} [الطلاق: 7].
•	بحكم علاقتكم القريبة مع الشيخ رحمه الله هل من مواقف تحب أن تعرضها على القراء فيها الفائدة؟
فيه ميزة وهي أنه كان في صغره حريصًا على الرحلة في طلب العلم، فأذكر أنه كان يذهب إلى الشيخ الألباني في الشام وهو صغير السن، وكان من حرصه أني كنت أجتمع معه في رحلاته، وكان يقول لي هل عندك أسئلة للشيخ الألباني أقولها له، ففي ذلك الوقت ممكن منذ قرابة خمسة عشر سنة أو أكثر الواحد ما كانت همته إلى طلب العلم إلا من قريب، فكانت همته تدفعه إلى أن يسافر. ولقد أقام عند الشيخ ابن عثيمين فترة ليست بالطويلة، لكن كان يتردد عليه باستمرار، وكان الشيخ محمد يعرفه ويحبه كما أخبرني بنفسه، ومعجب به، وأثنى عليه بحضوري وفي صغره. وأما الشيخ ابن جبرين فقد درس عليه في أول أمره ولازمه، بل كان يقوم بخدمة الشيخ والعناية بالدرس في صغره، وكنت ألمح فيه النجابة والهمة، ومن أبرز ما أعجبني فيه سلامة القلب مع أنه لا يخلو الأقران من كلام بعضهم في بعض، وسوء الظن من بعض الناس، ولكن كان سليم الصدر، وهذا دليل على الوازع الشرعي والفطري، ويقابل الإساءة بالإحسان، ولا يجاري تسويل الشيطان على بعض الناس، بل كان يعفو، فتجده يُنقَل إليه كلام وأخبار، وتلاقي سعة الصدر والخلق وطيبة القلب، وهذا دليل إذا نفع الله بعلمه ما ازداد إلا محبة لله ـ جل وعلا ـ، ومحبة للخير ومسارعة للعفو والمغفرة والصفح لأخيه، بل يتعدى ذلك إلى أن يدعو لمن خالفه وخاصمه ولمن طعن وتكلم فيه، وأقول هذا بصدق، لقد تميز بها عن كثير ممن كان على شاكلته، ترك انتصاره لنفسه فلقد اتخذ مبدأ عدم القدح في القرين والانتصار للنفس. وأذكر مرة كان في مجلس فلمزه أحد المتكلمين، فشعرت أنه تأَثَّرَ، فاتصلت به، فردَّ عليَّ، وقال: ما سمعته ـ وهو يضحك ـ إن تكلم عفا الله عنه، وأمثالكم الحمد لله. وكلمته (ما سمعته) هو سمعه، ولكن عند العرب يقصد بها أنها لم تؤثر فيه، ولم يحمل عليه، ويشحن صدره.
تميزه بالكرم والضيافة:
وأيضًا تحلَّى بالكرم وتميز به فلا غرابة، فوالده كريم وأسرته كريمة، وكنا نتردد عليه في بيته مرارًا، لأنه كان كثير الدعوات، وحريصًا على استضافة أهل العلم في بيته سواء كانوا من البلد، أو من يأتون من الخارج، ويحرص على أن يكون مجلسه علميًّا نقاشًا ومساءلةً واستفادةً. فصفاته يحرص كثير من طلبة العلم أن يتحلوا بها، فاجتمعت فيه، وتفرقت في غيره، فكما قلت: لقد حاز الفنون متنوعة، وكلما تقدم به العمر زاد رسوخًا فيه. 
•	شيخنا رحمه الله تنوعت فيه عدة خصال وفنون، هل يرجع ذلك إلى تنوع المشايخ والعلماء الذين درس على أيديهم؟
هما أمران شيء كسبي وشيء فطري، جبلة الشخص من رب العالمين ولا شك أن الكسبيَّ بالجلوس بين يدي العلماء والمشايخ والقراءة في كتب أهل العلم، هذه كونت عنده حصيلة علمية طيبة، ومن قرأ كتبه، ورأى كلامه، وحسن سبكه للعبارات، وحسن ترتيبه للمادة العلمية، أضف إلى ذلك حسن انتقاء الفوائد العلمية مع العناية بالتحقيق بأمر الحديث دراية ورواية، فأنا أقول: صفاته صفات نبوغ طالب العالم، ويظهر فيها أثر العلم في تهذيب جوانبه الشخصية، وقلمه ولسانه شيء مشاهد.
•	هل هناك من رؤى وصلتكم عن الشيخ عبد السلام؟
أحد المشايخ الفضلاء رأى ابن باز رحمه الله قد رفع عبد السلام على يديه، فأُوِّلتْ أن الرجل ارتفع بالسنة، وأنه يرجى له حسن الخاتمة، وأن تكون عاقبته حميدة.
•	وفاته:
توفي الشيخ عبد السلام البرجس يوم الجمعة الموافق 12 / 2 / 1425هـ ولعل موته يوم الجمعة من عاجل بشراه كما جاء في الحديث الذي حسَّنه بعض أهل العلم بالحديث: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما من مسلم يموت يوم الجمعة أو ليلة الجمعة إلا وقاه الله فتنة القبر).
•	ذريته:
خلَّف الشيخ عبد السلام بنتين: نوف وتوفيت رحمها الله تعالى في حياته، وسارة متزوجة ولها ذرية.
اللهم اغفر للشيخ عبد السلام واجعل منزله فردوسك العلى، وبارك اللهم في عمله. اللهم احفظ ابنته سارة وذريتها وزوجها وبارك لهما في جميع أمورهم.
المصدر: هذه المقابلة نُشرت في (مجلة الدعوة) التي تصدر في الرياض، ثم ضمَّنها الشيخ الدكتور عبد العزيز بن محمد بن عبد الله السدحان كتابَه: (صالحون عرفتهم)، مدار القبس، الرياض: 1437، 1/109 – 116، الترجمة: (27)، وقال: (مع إضافات يسيرة).


رابط الموقع:


http://www.burjes.com/bio-6.html


والله ولي التوفيق.


موقع الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم 


http://www.burjes.com

----------


## عالي السند

اللهم اغفر للشيخ عبدالسلام وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله 
واجعل منزلته في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.
أكرم به من شيخ ومحقق قدير خدم العلم وأهله جعل الله ذلك
في ميزان حسناته.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة
نزهة الأنفس في سيرة الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس
إعداد / فريد المرادي
http://majles.alukah.net/t127870/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## الشاشي

رحم الله الشيخ عبد السلام

----------

